# New Chick Leg Won't Straighten



## HenMamma (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi Al,

Looking for some help with a chick who isn't walking. Leg is bent and won't straighten. I'll add photo's. Any advice would be appreciated.

I've tried to gently pull her leg to straighten but she cries, so I stopped. She is not trying to hop on one leg. Mostly just lays, I have her separated from the other three.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That pic looks like both legs are affected. 

My bet is that it's a slipped tendon. It's not an easy fix. Feel both legs, do you feel a long lump on the side of the affected leg you don't feel on the normal leg? That's the tendon, it needs to be gently rolled back into position on the back of the leg. Tape the leg so that the tape wants to hold the tendon in position.


----------



## HenMamma (Jun 7, 2020)

It did look like it in the picture, but her other leg is fine. I'll google and see if I can find a video for slipped tendon, I really don't want to hurt her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A video is a good idea. I never had to deal with it, I only know what I've read for the fix.

And you might have to hurt her so she'll have some sort of a chance. I can already see a sore forming on her elbow.


----------



## HenMamma (Jun 7, 2020)

Waiting for hubs to come home so he can help me splint after I try slipping the tendon back in place. Wish me luck


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It might take a woman's touch to feel that tendon or it might take the strength of a man's thumb to roll it back into place.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

It's not easy to get that thing back where it belongs, just be sure you don't roll it too far, just get it back into it's groove, she will likely scream bloody murder until it's back in place but once it is, she'll feel better pretty much instantly and will stop crying.
Good luck! Please let us know how it goes


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

HenMamma said:


> Leg is bent and won't straighten. I'll add photo's. Any advice would be appreciated.


I've had a couple like this, where the joint is frozen, and I was unable to find a fix.


----------

